# Solved: HP Ink Cartridge for C4180



## bbeavers (Jul 23, 2007)

I just joined. Not sure I'm in the right place. Problem: C4180 HP printer came with a #93 cartridge. Purchased a #98 replacement cartridge. Why you ask? Because on the HP cartridge box it said one of the many printers it fit was their C4180. Of course it doesn't seem to fit. Called HP tech support. Their conclusion was "return it to the place that sold it to you" and round and round we go. Anyone have a clue or should I just go get a #93 and eat the #98. Appreciate it. Bill


----------



## bbeavers (Jul 23, 2007)

Sorry folks, it's the #95 Tricolor that won't fit. The 98 is the B&W. Thanks, Bill


----------

